# An example of what I do



## Anonymous (17 Jul 2006)

New to the forum, thought I'd show you my work.

This was made to match a clients existing furniture.

Tapered Beech legs(with a patina) Mirror black finish on the rest of it.

Granite top with a floating appearance

Weighs a ton. designed to hold a 24piece dinner service.






Hope you like it.




Another image of it, we cut the gloss back a bit because it was showing to many scratches (a bit like on a polished car)


----------



## Nick W (17 Jul 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: What an amazing piece.

How _did _you do the finish?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jul 2006)

Use a grain filler, and a spray booth. Without spraying this type of finish would take forever


----------



## DaveL (17 Jul 2006)

Very nice.  

So just how many wheatabix do you need before moving it out of the shop? :roll:


----------



## Bean (17 Jul 2006)

Yes I like it Stunning


----------



## nickson71 (17 Jul 2006)

very very nice .............. stunning even


----------



## CHJ (17 Jul 2006)

Beautifully finished piece *senior*, now that you have wetted out appetites we need to see more of your output.


----------



## PowerTool (17 Jul 2006)

Fantastic piece - and nice to see you have mastered the art of posting pictures  

Andrew


----------



## Colin C (18 Jul 2006)

Hi senior
That is a very nice piece =D> and it is good to see some more first class work


----------



## Newbie_Neil (18 Jul 2006)

Hi Senior

Yes, it is stunning.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (18 Jul 2006)

Senior,
That is a beautiful looking piece. I take it the bed in your avatar is more of your work? Not Rupert Senior by any chance?


----------



## dedee (18 Jul 2006)

Senior,
Very nice, very very nice. This is the 2nd piece this week with a stone top. Do you get the stone mason to do all the cutting and finishing of the granite?

Was the cabinet made first or the top? 

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jul 2006)

Lovely work senior and that bed in the avatar looks pretty impressive too :shock:


----------



## WellsWood (18 Jul 2006)

Welcome, Senior.

I'm lost for words...................well almost.

Thank heavens this isn't a competition, I'd have to get me coat.

Mark


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Jul 2006)

:shock: Blimey, that's good :shock: Really good =D> 

Paul


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jul 2006)

Hi, thanks for all the good comments (everyone likes a few compliments).

The top was made at the same time as the piece, by a granite and marble company. As long as everyone is working to the same measurements it should fit!!! Believe me though I have made my fair share of mistakes I just seem to be able to get round them a bit easier these days.

No its not Rupert senior, just a reference to how I feel in the mornings.

If I get a chance i'll enlarge my avatar and post it, one of my favourites.

Thanks all,


----------



## Colin C (18 Jul 2006)

Hi senior
You are a man after my own heart as I would like to get more into making than I do at the moment :wink: but I do have 2 buildt in's to make, starting next week


----------



## Anonymous (31 Jul 2006)

Lucky me, I just got another big commission from this customer, i think he likes it.


----------



## sliver (31 Jul 2006)

I just can't speak............................Stunning...........Now I just realised I'll never live long enough to get that good......swine of a man that you are. :lol: :lol: :lol: Looking at your threads on work worries, I don't think you will ever be short of orders with standards like yours mate. 

cheers, sliver. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (31 Jul 2006)

sliver":7rsqfv5f said:


> I just can't speak............................Stunning...........Now I just realised I'll never live long enough to get that good......swine of a man that you are. :lol: :lol: :lol: Looking at your threads on work worries, I don't think you will ever be short of orders with standards like yours mate.
> 
> cheers, sliver. 8)



Thankyou, I guess i'm just a worrier!!


----------



## Colin C (1 Aug 2006)

senior":6mq4in3h said:


> Thankyou, I guess i'm just a worrier!!


I can be too but try to find some way to get away from it and stick to it, it does help.
Ps Your work reminds me of some of the furniture I have worked on ( Antique restorer ) and I have been lucky to work at the top end of the market and what make would fit right in =D>


----------

